# Need wxPython 3.0



## rill (Aug 3, 2012)

_I n_eed _the_ last release version for _the_ wxwidget GUI program. Has not been found I couldn't find 2.9.x release for wxWidgets and wxPython. This is a demand, I will try to port it also.


----------



## rhurlin (Aug 3, 2012)

I made a PR (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=170194) on July, 26th. 

I don't know if Max (the maintainer) is already looking for it. In the meantime you could patch your port 2.9.3 towards 2.9.4 with help of this PR. It should work as expected.

Hope this helps,
Rainer


----------



## rill (Aug 4, 2012)

Good, I like to use your patch with 2.9.4, thanks.


----------



## rhurlin (Aug 29, 2012)

Just for the record: the port was updated today from 2.9.3 to 2.9.4 (by fjoe@, many thanks to him).


----------



## rill (Jul 5, 2013)

wxgtk29 _has been_ update_d_; py-wxPython _has_ not _been_ update_d_ to 2.9. I compile py-wxPython 2.9, _it_ always faileds.


----------



## rill (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Need wxWidgets 2.9.4 and wxPython 2.9.4.0*

From ports, I found 
wx30-gtk2-3.0.0_1

I need wxpython3.0 to develop GUI program, Now I use Windows 7.


----------

